
Judge Moves to Kill Third Round of Google v. Oracle - llambda
http://wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/05/damages-oracle-google/
======
marcusf
I've only followed this case at a bit of a distance, but it seems to me that
Judge William Alsup is a fantastic jurist, and very amusing at that.

~~~
mitchellhislop
In what I have seen, it looks like he has been extremely fair, and is
generally not ok with bullshit from either side. For a case that could have
such big implications, its refreshing to see.

------
blrgeek
Essentially the damages on copyright are now approaching 'statutory' damages,
and not punitive damages or portions of profits from infringement. This was a
risk Oracle took when going to a jury trial, and now Judge Alsup will hold
them to it.

On the patents side, clearly Google has not knowingly infringed - which would
be treble damages. The court has also got expert reports which talk about how
much the infringement's upper bound is.

So there is not much for the jury to do in terms of determining the actual
damages to be paid out, since on the one hand they are statutory damages, and
on the other there are only two patents still in play, and once the jury rules
on the patents, the judge can determine the damages.

------
cleverjake
"Google agreed with [Judge] Alsup, but it has not officially filed a motion
asking him to truncate the trial, and this means the judge is not yet in a
position to rule on the matter."

